# Molteni Corsa Extra-TSX done



## cannibal (Dec 3, 2004)

This is the frame set I bought last Dec. at the factory. It's a 62 cm, a tad large for me. The bottom bracket threads needed major chasing and facing work before it could be installed. The lbs mechanic tore the TSX decal during the procedure due to the bike clamp location, novice error in that aspect. My buddy who built it for me has the cables running down the down tube from high to low instead of the correct way, but from a functional standpoint, it shifts crisp and clean. I'll be fixing that oversight asap. Here's the build:
-10 speed Ultegra group plus seat post
-Shimano RS 20 wheel set
-Fizik Arione seat
-Nitto Dynamic stem 90mm
-Nitto M 176 handlebars
-Campy Record head set

Bike rides nice and smooth as expected, no flex in out of saddle efforts, very classic feel and look.


----------



## barry1021 (Nov 27, 2005)

Molteni with an Arco frame hanging above it, life is good cannibal!!

b21


----------



## cannibal (Dec 3, 2004)

barry1021 said:


> Molteni with an Arco frame hanging above it, life is good cannibal!!
> 
> b21


thanks b21,
agreed, life in the E. Merckx steel bike world is good. My Arco is hanging upside down in the garage ready to ride, an awesome bike I might add. The one you noted is the MX Leader I picked up last year in March at the factory on a family visit. I installed a Campy Record headset on it. It's the same color scheme as the Arco. I thought about selling it because I've built 3 EM bikes within 1 year and I'm totally satisfied with all the builds and ride qualities of each bike, but my allegiance to the MX Leader is immeasurable. It should be up and running within the next month.


----------



## stelvio1925 (Oct 29, 2008)

Sweeet bike.  Congrats on the build. Hope I can enjoy a similar ride soon  .


----------



## nickb4 (Jan 24, 2006)

You've done very well at the Merckx factory.


----------



## kjmunc (Sep 19, 2005)

You know who to call if/when you decide to sell this Corsa Extra right? 

Just keep me on speed dial..... 

Sweet build, btw.


----------



## cannibal (Dec 3, 2004)

nickb4 said:


> You've done very well at the Merckx factory.


i've been very fortunate to have a family connection so close to the factory for the last 30 years, and generally speaking, the Merckx hospitality has been second to none. I'm going back at the end of April to see my mother. Of course, I'll be checking inventory at the factory, but I'm fairly confident, the steel inventory is depleted, even in the obscure models and sizes.


----------



## vlckx (Mar 4, 2005)

very nice Cannibal, enjoy your new ride!


----------



## barry1021 (Nov 27, 2005)

cannibal said:


> thanks b21,
> agreed, life in the E. Merckx steel bike world is good. My Arco is hanging upside down in the garage ready to ride, an awesome bike I might add. The one you noted is the MX Leader I picked up last year in March at the factory on a family visit. I installed a Campy Record headset on it. It's the same color scheme as the Arco. I thought about selling it because I've built 3 EM bikes within 1 year and I'm totally satisfied with all the builds and ride qualities of each bike, but my allegiance to the MX Leader is immeasurable. It should be up and running within the next month.


Ah yes, I remember, its an MXL. EVEN BETTER. THAT BIKE IS A ONE OF A KIND KEEPER!!! Sorry for shouting, I got excited......

b21


----------



## tarwheel2 (Jul 7, 2005)

You didn't repaint that blue frame did you? I hope not. Molteni Merckx are a dime a dozen, but I have seen very few of the blue ones.


----------



## cannibal (Dec 3, 2004)

*no repaint*



tarwheel2 said:


> You didn't repaint that blue frame did you? I hope not. Molteni Merckx are a dime a dozen, but I have seen very few of the blue ones.


TW2,
i'm not exactly sure what you mean? I have two blue EM bikes/frames with identical blue 20th anniv. paint schemes. One is built, an Arcobaleno from SA. The other one in the pic of this thread is a MX Leader, which I picked up last year in March at the factory. I did have a 56 Molteni MXL, purchased at the factory last Dec. with the Corsa Extra. I sold it in Jan. of this year on RBR.


----------



## cannibal (Dec 3, 2004)

barry1021 said:


> Was the buyer disclosed of the Molteni?-not many NOS moltenis have original AND new paint!
> 
> b21


 I never disclosed the buyer and he never submitted a comment regarding the purchase. He was an infrequent poster. In terms of the transaction, he was very forthright and trustworthy. I trust he is enjoying the frame set.


----------



## barry1021 (Nov 27, 2005)

cannibal said:


> TW2,
> i'm not exactly sure what you mean? I have two blue EM bikes/frames with identical blue 20th anniv. paint schemes. One is built, an Arcobaleno from SA. The other one in the pic of this thread is a MX Leader, which I picked up last year in March at the factory. I did have a 56 Molteni MXL, purchased at the factory last Dec. with the Corsa Extra. I sold it in Jan. of this year on RBR.


Was the buyer disclosed of the Molteni?-not many NOS moltenis have original AND new paint!

b21


----------



## barry1021 (Nov 27, 2005)

cannibal said:


> I never disclosed the buyer and he never submitted a comment regarding the purchase. He was an infrequent poster. In terms of the transaction, he was very forthright and trustworthy. I trust he is enjoying the frame set.


He'd better be! That frame was my size, and it drained my will power at the time to resist!! If i hadn't been in queue for the Strong, he never would have had the chance...worked out well for both of us tho.

b21


----------



## em3 (Dec 25, 2005)

Cannibal, at the risk of sounding like a purist, your frames are too nice and too valuable to let a rookie wrench work on them. I cringed when you described the torn TSX sticker...clamping a seat tube on this sort of gem is simply unacceptable!! And then the upside down downtube cable guides...ugh!!

Congrats on the new build.
EM3


----------



## cannibal (Dec 3, 2004)

em3 said:


> Cannibal, at the risk of sounding like a purist, your frames are too nice and too valuable to let a rookie wrench work on them. I cringed when you described the torn TSX sticker...clamping a seat tube on this sort of gem is simply unacceptable!! And then the upside down downtube cable guides...ugh!!
> 
> Congrats on the new build.
> EM3


Agreed, the decal was an inexcusable oversight. I can't explain to you why he didn't clamp it on the seat post when he was chasing and facing the bottom bracket. Anyway, I'm going to Belgium next month for a family visit, planning on stopping by EM factory. I'll inquire about a replacement decal. I need another one for my Arcobaleno, "Columbus Nueron" as well. If that fails, I know the TSX is available on ebay for $10. Does anyone have any experience in removing and applying frame decals? Is it an easy or complex procedure ?

The upside down cable guides error was a friend of mine who built it free of charge, can't chastise him too harshly for it.


----------



## vlckx (Mar 4, 2005)

cannibal said:


> The upside down cable guides error was a friend of mine who built it free of charge, can't chastise him too harshly for it.


Cannibal, you should build your own bike


----------



## cannibal (Dec 3, 2004)

vlckx said:


> Cannibal, you should build your own bike


I would but I'm a mechanical moron


----------



## zmudshark (Jan 28, 2007)

Cannibal, those are gorgeous bikes, well done.

Please don't do like someone else here (cough, TMB, cough) and decide to sell off your Merckx's for sloping top tubes.


----------



## Guest (Apr 2, 2009)

zmudshark said:


> Cannibal, those are gorgeous bikes, well done.
> 
> Please don't do like someone else here (cough, TMB, cough) and decide to sell off your Merckx's for sloping top tubes.


One.

One bike with a sloping tube.

One.

And not even that much of a slope.

One.


----------



## barry1021 (Nov 27, 2005)

toomanybikes said:


> One.
> 
> One bike with a sloping tube.
> 
> ...


and plastic forks. Hey I used a plastic fork at lunch!! I believe that slope is allegorical: once you have journeyed onto that slippery slope, before you know it, you will be on the Weight Weenie" forums. You have been warned.



b21


----------



## zmudshark (Jan 28, 2007)

toomanybikes said:


> One.
> 
> One bike with a sloping tube.
> 
> ...


Isn't ONE the number of Merckx's you have left, after owning nearly ONE of every model?

I know of a Merckx Professional (56cm-not mine) with full pantographed Campagnolo SR components that could be for sale. 

Ready to redeem yourself?


----------



## Guest (Apr 3, 2009)

zmudshark said:


> Isn't ONE the number of Merckx's you have left, after owning nearly ONE of every model?
> 
> I know of a Merckx Professional (56cm-not mine) with full pantographed Campagnolo SR components that could be for sale.
> 
> Ready to redeem yourself?


NO .


----------



## thedips (Mar 26, 2007)

merckx = beauty!


----------



## rook (Apr 5, 2009)

That's really a cool looking bike, but I gotta ask... Why did you put the STI downtube cable adjuster stops on upside down? I mean, at least it looks like it's upside down.


----------



## matuvu (Apr 22, 2009)

were you able to get those decals before?
i'm from belgium and if it is possible i'll run to the factory.
since i want to have a repaint, i'd love to have some decals to build it up again.
would feel a liar using copy decals...


----------



## cannibal (Dec 3, 2004)

matuvu said:


> were you able to get those decals before?
> i'm from belgium and if it is possible i'll run to the factory.
> since i want to have a repaint, i'd love to have some decals to build it up again.
> would feel a liar using copy decals...


I've never asked for decals while at the factory. If you're going for a factory direct repaint, it stands to reason they would apply and clear coat the decals for you as part of the repaint, assuming they have them.

I'm headed for Belgium next week. I plan to stop by the factory and poke around if I can get through the front door. 

Good luck on your repaint and decal project.


----------

